# Meet Scoobie



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

He's been home for over a week now, but the forum was down at the time.

I popped into [email protected] for a new class goldfish, the tanks were being treated so I couldn't get one. I made the mistake of wandering over to the rodent adoption section instead  Meet Scoobie:









He's a robo, but fatter than Acorn and Himalaya. It was 10 mins to closing and I din't have a cage. It was a Ferplast Olympia or a Rotastak, so I went for the Olympia:








Not a bad cage for a robo, as long as you don't fancy trying to get it out again 

Left him for a few days to settle and went to my more local [email protected] in search of class goldfish, no goldfish. However, there was a student buying the most adorable robo. He was happily running across the staff members hands - without the robo look of doom that Acorn and Himalaya get when handled.

Got home and tried it with Scoobie, and he actually lets me pick him up! :thumbup: Hopefully with some more practise I might be able to attempt it with Acorn, who only accepts stroking at the moment.

On a slightly sadder note, that [email protected] still has the adoptable syrian they've had in for weeks - trying to stay strong and resist. There's also a gerbil that's been there for ages and it looks so cute


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

awwww what a cutie well done for rescuing him !!!! :thumbup: so small and so cute :scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hehe! bless him!

cant he get out through the wires though?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

He hasn't attempted to so far. He's fully grown, he was mis-sexed when sold orginally and was the father of several babies in the adoption section. He's also fatter than Himalaya who is in a normal spaced cage and hasn't escaped. Acorn would be out of either cage in a flash.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lol! 

i'd love a robo. they;re so beautiful!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, he's gorgeous!! :001_wub:


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

awww little ting!


----------



## Diction (Jun 12, 2009)

Look how sweet he is hahah! Congrats on the beautiful boy! What a nice cage too!


----------

